# Hornady Z-Max?



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

What the hell is this Z-Max stuff? Whats so special about it? It look like a normal HP to me, except with this green shit in the bullet. Actually, that goes for some of the other Hornady ammo. Some of em' have red shit in it. What is the point? Someone please explain this to me. I beg of you. I'm kind of a noob.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Marketing, plain and simple.

America's Zombie Craze a $5 Billion Industry |


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

They are proven on Zombies according to hornady


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought some for their cool factor and (just in case)


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

:numbchuck:


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

have you put any through your gun? I actually found out why they have the jelly stuff in the middle of the HP. It's to keep foreign material out of the round when it strikes your target which makes for a greater impact and damage


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

i assumed it was to help the bullet expand. and to answer your question I haven't shot any of them yet


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

Well if you do let me know how they shoot


----------

